
Patrick's greatest hits - px
http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/
======
eitally
One more reason to love Patrick. :)

Thank you for taking the time to edit this list and share it.

~~~
patio11
No problem. I had been meaning to do it for a while, but a discussion on HN
(and some help from a HNer) prodded me to actually getting it done.

I like to think there's an idea or three that are pretty valuable on the blog.
The problem was that without organization, you had to dig through a couple
hundred thousand words of flotsam (no joke) to get to them.

~~~
jaf656s
Just an FYI, I had problems with "Rizal al Mashoor‘s MicroISV on a Shoestring
Reader" after several posts (I want to say ~20-40 it's been a month or so).
I'm not complaining by any means, I just googled for the article it broke on
and continued from there.

------
atldev
Wanted to say thanks for somehow finding the time to share with the startup
community. I've listened to your interviews, so I know how little time you
have to spare.

What's amazing is how consistent you've been over the years. I remember seeing
a steady flow of good advice from you 5 or 6 years ago on the Business of
Software discussion boards. Best of luck in your latest endeavors and thanks
for the cheatsheet.

------
kbatten
This is good and all, but does this give us new news? I'm new to HN and even I
have seen some of these linked directly before. Wouldn't it make more sense to
have a HN trophy room or something that we link to?

~~~
jacquesm
It's not news, but Patrick is probably the most prolific high quality
contributor to HN and it is helpful to have the stuff that he thinks is good
in one place.

Think of it as a cheatsheet.

------
sublemonic
When is your book release Patrick? ;-)

~~~
patio11
After someone convinces me that spending a few months slaving over editing and
promotion is more fun than writing software, better paying than consulting,
more helpful than teaching language lessons, more impressive to a Ms. Right
than time at the gym, etc.

Much like taking investment, it would be flattering but not get me anything I
really want right now.

~~~
edanm
Obviously it depends on you. But I think having a book published gives you:

1) Warm glowy feeling + bragging rights.

2) A lot more "longevity" than just a blog.

3) It makes the world a slightly better place (and makes some people really
happy).

I say 3) because I love reading, love collecting (good) books, and having more
good books to read is always better. I read a ton of blogs and read HN every
day, but books are _still_ the best media for serious works, and I'm sure my
book collection will be my pride and joy many years in the future, long after
I've forgotten half the blogs I read now.

All of that is really just my way of saying, please spend the time. I'd _love_
to have your book in my library!

~~~
mechanical_fish
_A lot more "longevity" than just a blog_

A. I'm not sure I believe this. I have bought three or four books which were
compiled from blogs. They all felt really dated within a couple of years. I
read each of them zero to one time and then sold them off; after all, the
material is there online if I need to refer to it again. And sometimes the
online version even gets refreshed.

B. Books only have more "longevity" than blogs if you are a librarian, or at
least an amateur librarian. You must keep them around on your shelf for a long
time, dust them off, carry them from place to place. It pains me to say this,
as a former book collector and the son of two book collectors, but in the
networked era print book archiving is like collecting and preserving fine art:
A vital activity for a handful of professionals, but a niche hobby for
everyone else. _Especially_ for content that was born in digital form.

C. Books don't collect links. Except possibly to (e.g.) Amazon, which helps
Amazon's SEO but contributes nothing to your own. It might be the height of
irony for Patrick to publish a dead-trees book which advises you to publish
everything on your own web site where it can attract inbound links.

------
alnayyir
What are you doing interviewing for The Register? :)

